

Gmail now allows custom background image themes - ry0ohki
http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2011/04/custom-background-image-themes.html

======
joejohnson
I wish they would default having chat on the upper right-hand side. So many
people don't know this can be done in labs, and then they can't see when their
contacts are online without having to scroll down.

